# PC bootet nicht mehr.



## Moritz123 (24. April 2003)

Hallo! 
Ich wollte eben meinen alten PII wieder aktivieren, doch irgendwie bootet er nicht mehr... 
Alles was er von sich gibt sind Piep-Geräusche - der Monitor bleibt dunkel. 
Ich habe mittlerweile alles ausprobiert: ich habe den PC ohne festplatte,dikettenlaufwerk booten lassen; ich habe nur mit floppy oder nur mit festplatte gebootet; ich habe die IDE-Ports getauscht - immer das selbe Bild: Monitor bleibt aus und PC piept. 
Ich bin nun mit meinem Latein am Ende. Weiß vielleicht jemand, was ich noch testen könnte - vielleicht hatte jemand mal ein ähnliches Problem? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## blubber (24. April 2003)

Hi,

anhand des PIEP - Codes kannst du feststellen, wo der Fehler liegt. Wie ist sind denn die PIEP Signale?

Und probier einfach mal die Speicherbausteine aus den Slots zu nehmen, und nochmals "kräftig" rein zu stecken.
War mal mein Problem nach einer Autofahrt mit dem PC, da hatten die sich nämlich minimalst gelockert, und er hat nichtmehr gebootet.

Wenns daran nicht liegt, wie gesagt, der PIEP Code gibt dir mehr Infos.

bye


----------



## Moritz123 (24. April 2003)

Also ich habe das mit den RAMs getestet - es hilft nichts.
Er piept 1x Lang und 3x kurz. Gibt es irgendwo einen Schlüssel, an dem man diese Fehlercodes ablesen kann?


----------



## blubber (24. April 2003)

ok, und was hast du für ein Bios?
Bzw. im Handbuch des Mainboards stehen die PIEP - Codes evtl drin.

bye

*edit*

für ein Award Bios gilt:
1x lang, 3x kurz

ab Version 3.03: Fehler bei der Initialisierung des Tastatur-Controllers ab Version 4.5: Fehler bei der Initialisierung der Grafikkarte


----------



## Moritz123 (24. April 2003)

Im Handbuch steht leider nichts. Ich glaube da war ein Award 4.51 Bios drauf.


----------



## blubber (24. April 2003)

na in dem fall....
graka austauschen und testen 

bzw. auch mal schauen, ob die graka richtig im slot steckt.

bye


----------



## Moritz123 (24. April 2003)

So, hab die graka aus- und wieder eingebaut und nmu gehts... danke schön für die Hilfe!


----------

